# AMHR/ASPC Director Elections



## dinno28 (Oct 4, 2008)

Does anyone know the results of the area elections? I believe they were being held today.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 5, 2008)

Isn't the Area 2 meeting being held today?


----------



## Karen S (Oct 6, 2008)

HI All,

The word I got was this:

Area 1: Wm (Bill) Eperthener re-elected no one ran against him

Area 2: Marvin McCabe was incumbent, Thomas (Bud) Stephenson ran and won

Area 3: Alicia Slocumb was incumbent, Gerry Morris and Dr. Mary Wahl were running for the seat, Dr. Mary Wahl from Tennessee won

Area 5: Larry Parnell re-elected no one ran against him

Area 6: Ray Kovarik was incumbent, Lewella Tembreull was the winner

Area 8: Erica Carlson was re-elected no one ran against her.

Don't have my Journal to see if anyone from Area 4 or Area 7 had a seat up this year

Karen


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Karen: FYI -- Area VII did not have an election this year. Think we do next year. Thanks for the results. Ta, Shirlee


----------

